# Scewered Fruit with a Twist (comp. entry)



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

My Vanilla Quarkcake wasn't accepted in the comp, lol. Here's my new entry 

*
Skewered Fruit with a **Twist*

*
*



Ingredients:

- One Apple

- One Orange

- One Lime

- Five'ish dried grapes



*
Step one *

*
*Skew dried grapes



*Step two*

Skew apple



*Step three*

*
*

Skew orange



*Step four*

Skew lime



*Step five*

Add the twist






Warning: skewering is dangerous. If you're an incapable adult, ask your girlfriend/wife to help - I don't have either, see below:



Macros

About 130 kcals


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol..ermmmmm!!!!

What was wrong with the quarkcake??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> My Vanilla Quarkcake wasn't accepted in the comp, lol. Here's my new entry
> 
> *
> Skewered Fruit with a **Twist*
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ermmmmm!!!!
> 
> What was wrong with the quarkcake??


In fairness I made it in 2011, and comp rules are it needs to fresh and new. I don't mind though as I don't like the prize of the comp, lol. I don't eat beef. If I win though, I'll donate the prize to charity and endeavour to eat the fruit skewer in it's entirety. I need at least five likes on my OP.


----------

